# Agility - Do you use blind crosses?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've been taught for years that since you lose track of your dog it's a BIG no no. But things seem to be changing Running with Blinds or blindly running? Allstaragility's Blog



> *We have truly witnessed the re-emergence of blind crosses in the last few years. Not only are they now more “acceptable”, they considered quite trendy as many competitors clamor for places to show off their hip, new moves on course! *
> *Be advised: these new-fangled blind crosses are a very distant cousin to what many of us know or have used in the past. The traditional use of blind crosses in the US are with slower dogs that we needed to show more forward motion cues simply to keep them running. These are often executed in lieu of a traditional front cross for dogs who easily lose motivation if the handler pivots into them on course. They serve their purpose and shouldn’t be devalued in certain circumstances. That said, they also should not be confused or even compared to the current applications of blind cross- what I like to think of as more European-style blinds.*


Click the link for the entire article 

aw:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely! I find that it really speeds up my dog when he sees my back and really speeds up his turns too. 
The important thing is to check in with your dog visually and I use a hand cue too.

Here's a video I've posted here before, I blind at 30, 33, and 36 seconds.






And here at 36 and 42






And 14 and 25 here after tunnels, which most people are used to doing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, you sure do get to RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The little sequences in that article would be fun to setup and try out. I might do that... So in the end, what I'm taking away here is that a takeoff side front cross is often not the best option as it cues extension from forward motion. However, a landing side blind cross can be more affective since it can sometimes be accomplished without the need to alter the dog's natural line through the course. Interesting.

I know any time I've tried it, I tried it on the takeoff side an usually she just blew by me. It's this reason exactly that I haven't embraced it. I may try these little sequences...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Great job, you sure do get to RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! yes, I love using the blind crosses


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I use blind crosses frequently around tunnels. I find it hard to think to use them elsewhere, and Frag is too fast to get in front of otherwise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DJEtzel said:


> I use blind crosses frequently around tunnels. I find it hard to think to use them elsewhere, and Frag is too fast to get in front of otherwise.


I think I'm the problem with rear too. No problem when my girls are in the tunnels, but otherwise I think I'm one of the people who put them in the wrong place...


----------

